# Indian lake



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

does anyone have any current ice reports for the lake ? thanks


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

http://indianlake.com/forecast.htm This should help.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

How is the fishing through the ice at indian


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

I was on Indian this afternoon/ evening. There was 6 to 7 inches of ice. And the freezer is on high! You could hear the ice getting thicker. Hopefully it will hold up to the warmer weather coming this weekend, but will surely get sloppy on top.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks...will be heading up tomorrow.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

has anybody been catching anything


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone catching anything?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kuther (Dec 18, 2008)

The bite has been slow.


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Lakeside Pro Bass Shop
23 hrs · 
5-8 inches of ice reported around Long Island. Lots of Bluegills being caught. Crappies are picking up around Achesons and Lucy's Pond. Saugeye limits of around 3lb being caught, dusk and dawn seems to be best times; been waiting for thicker ice. 9 inch plus catches of perch (best in 6 years). Should be good ice through out this weekend with warm tempetures; be sure to bring wind breaks on Saturday due to strong winds (20-30Mph).


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

ROOSKI said:


> Lakeside Pro Bass Shop
> 23 hrs ·
> 5-8 inches of ice reported around Long Island. Lots of Bluegills being caught. Crappies are picking up around Achesons and Lucy's Pond. Saugeye limits of around 3lb being caught, dusk and dawn seems to be best times; been waiting for thicker ice. 9 inch plus catches of perch (best in 6 years). Should be good ice through out this weekend with warm tempetures; be sure to bring wind breaks on Saturday due to strong winds (20-30Mph).


Not so sure this is an accurate report, I saugeye fish daily, and have 5-6 close friends that do also. I spoke to all of them yesterday! There have been NO or very, very, few limits of saugeye being caught! The best I've done is 4! There are big numbers of Bluegill being caught! I cleaned 52, Monday. Perch are very few and far between, there are a few being caught, but Indian is not known as a perch lake, even though you catch some from time to time. Some big crappie are being caught, but NO limits! This is an accurate report from the last 3-5 days!


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

carp said:


> Not so sure this is an accurate report, I saugeye fish daily, and have 5-6 close friends that do also. I spoke to all of them yesterday! There have been NO or very, very, few limits of saugeye being caught! The best I've done is 4! There are big numbers of Bluegill being caught! I cleaned 52, Monday. Perch are very few and far between, there are a few being caught, but Indian is not known as a perch lake, even though you catch some from time to time. Some big crappie are being caught, but NO limits! This is an accurate report from the last 3-5 days!



Thank you for an accurate report. If work ever allows it I hope to hit the hard water before it's gone. I'd love to catch some cold water bluegill.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

How is the ice today after the warm temps and wind?


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I was on it this morning and right now. Hasn't changed much


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

fishincontrol said:


> I was on it this morning and right now. Hasn't changed much


Thanks for the response! Anything hitting? I was looking at going tomorrow.


----------



## boatmotorjim1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sketchy at best and the lakes further south are getting alot of water pockets on top of the ice


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished Indian on Saturday and ice was fine in the Long Island area. 8" most areas. Started in the Ascheson area but nothing going on there. Lot of people fishing that area but we didn't catch any. We made the move to Long Island and lot of people fishing Northfork area so we fished there. We ended up keeping 6 eyes with the biggest about 4 pounds. Got a lot of short ones. Saw quite a few crappies caught also. Gold seemed to be the color. Also baits tipped with minnows did good.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

triton189 said:


> Thanks for the response! Anything hitting? I was looking at going tomorrow.


Nope. Had good marks but couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Was on the lake today ice was good at least 8" everywhere we went. Ended with a half a 6 gal bucket of bluegill and 4 eyes


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Chopiq what time were you out? I was probably in that crowd and got skunked.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Fished in Lucy's pond area with about half a dozen small perch. not many people around, should have gotten the hint and moved.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Fished Indian on Saturday and ice was fine in the Long Island area. 8" most areas. Started in the Ascheson area but nothing going on there. Lot of people fishing that area but we didn't catch any. We made the move to Long Island and lot of people fishing Northfork area so we fished there. We ended up keeping 6 eyes with the biggest about 4 pounds. Got a lot of short ones. Saw quite a few crappies caught also. Gold seemed to be the color. Also baits tipped with minnows did good.


Did you get the eyes on gold Vibees?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We got to Northfork around 2 fished until 6. There was 4 of us. One guy didn't catch any. We caught most of them on gold Vibes and gold pimples, the larger ones. We were tipping the pimples with minnow heads. As someone else stated we would see a mark about 5 feet down on our Vexs and we would bring our bait up to it and we caught a couple eyes like that, but alot of times they were crappies.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

CHOPIQ-Catching suspending saugeyes??? I've always heard they're never active when they suspend. I've never caught one suspending, but that could be b/c I'm fish the bottom for 'em . Interesting though

Fished Blackhawk last weekend only dink saugeyes. Might try the main lake this weekend...


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Please post more accurate reports.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ROOSKI said:


> Please post more accurate reports.


Lol some guys... good job everyone. And fisherdude,rules are made to brake,nd saugeye always brake the rules. They share characteristics to two species... if food is susspended saugeyes will suspend


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> We got to Northfork around 2 fished until 6. There was 4 of us. One guy didn't catch any. We caught most of them on gold Vibes and gold pimples, the larger ones. We were tipping the pimples with minnow heads. As someone else stated we would see a mark about 5 feet down on our Vexs and we would bring our bait up to it and we caught a couple eyes like that, but alot of times they were crappies.


Thanks for the report!


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

What is a vibee is that the correct name


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Anybody fish this week hows the ice gonna make a trip there on Saturday if ice is still good. Anybody have any reports


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

crappiefish a vibee is a brand of a blade bait.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was told 3 guys have gone thru ice at indian so far today north fork and pony


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a buddy fish North Fork all day yesterday and I,,fished in the evening!

no one fell in according his knowledge or mine!

Ice was good.

The only person who fell in was Larry, and he was only 6 feet of the bank, the 3rd pull off at long Island!

I spudded 3 different spots yesterday, and I was not scared, or in fear of any spot I was on!

Ice really firmed back up on top the last couple days!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

The SAUGEYE Bite was been off all week with the exception of Monday! Either I or friends of mine fish everyday!

If your after bluegill your can catch fish everyday, somewhere, if you hunt and drill enough holes!

The saugeye bite has been way off the last 3 days! 4 or 5 of my friends in 20 plus hours of fishing have managed 3 fish. 

Compare that to 10 fish on Monday!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry I guess the locals told me stories hmm have at it guys fish on have a great weekend


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Bluegill bite has been on the last 2-3 days, small ice jigs tipped with spikes.

I've personally cleaned 65, in the last 2 days. Big crappies are also hitting from time to time.

Saugeye bite still been very tuff! 0 for me last night!


----------



## fishhunt87 (May 23, 2013)

Just looking to get into some gills or crappie so she has a good time. Wondering if anyone could send me a pm about where to start. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

The gills are still hitting pretty good was there this morning for about 3 hours and brought home 30 probably put back that many 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

hows the ice anybody have a report.


----------



## fishhunt87 (May 23, 2013)

6-8" at Long Island and pony. Gills we're going good the past couple days but shut off today. Probably due to the cold front. Been getting them on small white and gold jigs with waxies. Lots of small ones to pick through but it's a good time.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks fish~taking a ride down in the morning.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ress said:


> Thanks fish~taking a ride down in the morning.


Well ress,how did ya do? How was the ice for you?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ended up staying in town. Used the old thought of bright sunny day makes fishing tough in 6 foot of water.. Approaching cold front and saving gas and I did not see good reports. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I hit Indian yesterday aftenoon/evening and the bite was on! In fact it looked like others were also doing well. Nice big bluegill with an occasional crappie. Green Northland glow jig tipped with waxie. They were very color selective yesterday.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ress, that's a good move, 6 of us near Moundwood and Dunns Saturday am. and managed 2 short ( really short saugeyes) and 1 crappie and a handful of white bass barely bigger then the minnows we brought. Indian is my Icefishing nemesis lake, every year I go a few times and NEVER do any good there, Ive got probably 15 trips there in the last 3 years and have never had a "decent" day there, LOL the bite yesterday was off, according to several others who fished Indian, Kiser, CJ Brown, Acton and local ponds yesterday through early afternoon. 

On a good report, the ice was great, between 6-10" about everywhere we drilled, and we drilled a LOT of holes, wind really picked up by early afternoon making things challenging.

Salmonid


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stinks you could not find any saturday morning there was a good bite it was at north fork this time. Many saugeye caught. My buddy was at dunns and I think he saw your group close to opening of dunns. He left there went to north fork and got to see the fish laying on ice and frustration of not being there typically his first place he goes. He to only got a couple short eyes. Fish are moving quite abit not relating to any certain area.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Ress, that's a good move, 6 of us near Moundwood and Dunns Saturday am. and managed 2 short ( really short saugeyes) and 1 crappie and a handful of white bass barely bigger then the minnows we brought. Indian is my Icefishing nemesis lake, every year I go a few times and NEVER do any good there, Ive got probably 15 trips there in the last 3 years and have never had a "decent" day there, LOL the bite yesterday was off, according to several others who fished Indian, Kiser, CJ Brown, Acton and local ponds yesterday through early afternoon.
> 
> On a good report, the ice was great, between 6-10" about everywhere we drilled, and we drilled a LOT of holes, wind really picked up by early afternoon making things challenging.
> 
> Salmonid


I'm a local and the pan fish bite has been awesome this year! The saugeye has been hit and miss! I've caught about 35-40 keepers threw thie ice this year with 21" being my biggest. The saugeye numbers have been down the last 3- 4 years! But on a good note, I've thrown back twice as many 8- 15" fish this year!


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lakeside-Pro-Bass-Shop/256323691191698?fref=nf


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Heat up the skillet! Man, are those nice fish. Great job!


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

That photo taken by lake side pro bass is of me and my buddy nick on sunday. Our biggest was a 15 inch white and a 14 inch black both caught on jaw jacker with minnows. That was my second 2 man limit of crappie that weekend most caught on gold jigs with red spikes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

eyefish22 said:


> That photo taken by lake side pro bass is of me and my buddy nick on sunday. Our biggest was a 15 inch white and a 14 inch black both caught on jaw jacker with minnows. That was my second 2 man limit of crappie that weekend most caught on gold jigs with red spikes.


Great catch! I dont fish indian,but what do you look for on a shallow lake when targeting crappie on the ice? Docks,dead vegitation,depth?


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly I like to try different places and structures. At indian I often find the best bite on the edge of pad fields, in the pads or some where very close to pads, though I have gotten on suspended schools in the deep basins. Those fish were caught in 4 foot of water. Sunday the school was roaming alot more than saturday and we had to chase them up and down the edge of the pads. Drill lots of holes, take long walks away from the crowds, and be good with the flasher.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great catch eyefish22 the crappies have been on a good bite at indian for most of ice season so far. Bobby I know when I am there you look for the pads sometimes right in them other times the edges of them. Been a few days they were roaming the holes typically you look for high marks I know last week ones I picked off were in 3 to 4 foot water in pads most showed on vex about a foot to 2 foot under the ice.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

How much snow is on the ice at Indian Lake right now? I haven't been there for a few weeks and plan to hit it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

I would like to fish the lake sometime and have been doing my research. Pro bass shop says that the game reserve is a good place for panfish. Based on these posts about pads Iwould like to also follow the advice and fish pads. Please help. Are there pads in the game reserve? What other areas of the lake typically have pads? I'm just looking for general areas. I like to drill holes and will then do my best to seek and catch. Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks a ton guys


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

was on indian yesterday there was about 3 in of snow on ice, dragging shanty through snow then drilling threw 12 in of ice wears out a old fat man, cought some nice crappies though so it was woth it


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet! We'll be out there on the sled tomorrow draggin our gear behind us.


----------



## indianlake45 (Apr 1, 2014)

Heading up in the am just wondering if anyone ever fishes the north channel through the ice?


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

It does get fished alittle but my experiecnes ice fishing it is alot of small gills.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

It was on this weekend maxed bag every day and saw a lot of eyes being caught also









Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Very Nice looking fish Ohiobuck!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

ohiobuck said:


> It was on this weekend maxed bag every day and saw a lot of eyes being caught also
> View attachment 106287
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

It was already loaded down with guys so it's no biggie everyone around me was catching 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Anybody have a report from this week. Headed there this morning for first time through the ice.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone been by moundwood and know if the channel is still solid?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

How much snow did they get


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

When i left at 12 there was about 5 inches and still snowing. Me and my buddy caught 1 dink saug and that was it everybody we talked to said they werent getting any either. Fished north fork long island area


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

P.m.Carp he can probably give you a report.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Anyone been by moundwood and know if the channel is still solid?


 I fished moundwood last week..i found 8" of ice, fished it for 4 hours and not a bite


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually don't fish there but that where I like to launch the sled at. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Had a good morning at Indian with my son and dad fish are still biting just have to look a little harder for them now 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> Had a good morning at Indian with my son and dad fish are still biting just have to look a little harder for them now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire









forgot the pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

WOW what kind are those? One in the middle looks to be jumping! Any tips? Thinking about taking a day off this week and going there.


----------



## ripalip (Oct 21, 2014)

Holy cow. Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, looks like I should have went to Indian instead of buckeye yesterday.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

not sure why the pic is blurry . They were crappie and sugeyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Tips or hints? Not asking for details just a hint or two, makes the wait to get there fun!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

ohiobuck........impressive haul for you guys!


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

I found a school of them too.Tiny tungsten jigs with spikes or mousies.4 to 6 for on the drop off of a pad flat.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job guys very nice


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

How was the ice?


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thick as hell and covered with snow lol. I carry an 8 inch mora and a 4.5 nils, needless to say when the ice is this thick the mora rarely touches the ice. If I had to guess it's mostly 14 plus thick.


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow nice mess of fish should have went saturday


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

did anybody fish saturday 2-21-14. i was there saturday and didnt do any good the people i talked to werent doing anything either. left at 12 anybody else do anygood saturday.


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't remember what I did a year ago but that pic of the 3 man limit was caught this past saturday (2-21-15) during the snow storm. Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a great midday bite landed 6 nice eyes hooked 3 others. Found them in a late Febuary spot my buddy and I do well in till they move west. All on gold pimple orange stripe. Was a quick 35 minute bite then done. Was off ice by 3:30


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job Troy!

I'm still on them,,, but they don't have teeth!!!!!

LOL


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Woops meant 2 21 15 lol. Was it an afternoon bite. Fished northfork long island area till noon and only one small saugeye. Everybody we talked to wasnt doing good either. First time ive ice fished indian still trying to figure it out.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Eyefish what area were those fish caught dont need a specific spot just a general area.


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Around long island. Bite was early then they moved out around noon to 1 pm. Showed back up at 430 at which point my buddy who still needed 8 more for his limit caught them and we headed out to start cleaning fish.


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Great catch of crappies... I'm hoping to get out this weekend when it warms up!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Anything new to report? I'am giving it a shot Friday afternoon.
No news for 10 days.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I fished Indian Monday. Crappie were biting good on a jig and waxworm. I fished about 4 hours and got 5 slabs, also caught about a dozen dink saugeyes. Fished 6 fow off long island. Bite died at lunchtime and I wasn't even marking fish anymore. Seems like mornings and afternoon is best over there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks chillin, prolly start around there then. Did you try minnows at all?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

No I didn't.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for your posts about your experiences. I made it up there from Cincy once about a month ago. Fished my brains out at long is., old field, and atchesons. By 3pm I had scored a blank and almost went home. Decided to try Long Island until dark. It was a good decision as the crappie appeared and bit, plus one nice saugeye. Wow what nice crappie. 
Thinking about one more trip there. 

Please help me out. What is the water clarity under the ice in the Long Island north fork area? I'm a bit concerned that the recent rain and thaw has made it dirty. Thanks for any input.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Fished 2 to 6:30 pm. 0 fish. Others had 0 or just one. A nice local who is a member here gave me some tips.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

3 of us caught 45 crappies and about 10 gills from noon till DARK.

Tungsten jigs with spikes, a few caught on pink rubbers.

5 feet of water all fish on the bottom!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice haul Carp. I fished Long Island. I did not have Tungsten jigs or spikes. Used wax worms and had a very small pimple with minnow heads. I would think I was doing something wrong but only marked a few. I use a Vexilar FL-20 which has 6ft bottom zoom.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I wish I had that luck. Yesterday I got one 16" saugeye and lost a big bass at the hole. I was on the north fork side. Today I went on the other side and brought home a dozen gills.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunday was slower but still had decent day, 12 crappie, 11 bluegill and 4 bonus eyes the last 1/2 hour after ever fisherman had left the area! Small pimple tipped with spikes on the eyes. Had one break me off, and a few come unhooked!


----------



## jboyer7 (May 31, 2013)

Any idea on how much longer until the ice is gone of the lake?


----------

